# L4.45 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please use this thread to discuss your experiences and any bugs found with L4.45 for the ViP622/ViP722.

Here are the release notes, just a few bug fixes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1207561


----------



## smooth28la (Oct 7, 2002)

It seems like the update 'broke' my receiver.

In the 'status' receiver, there's a problem with turner 1 of my 622 for some reason on the 'detail' screen.

I had to leave for work real quickly but I did start a external hard drive transfer of 2 shows before I left. I will check again when I get home to see if it needs to be RA'ed.

This 622 is one of the earliest unit with defective HDMI. I never got around swapping out.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have my ViP622 receivers sharing a modem remotely through DishCOMM. I discovered that all ViP622 receivers were removed from the DishCOMM list. I had to add them back. Having restored them, they seem to work normally when set to remote.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Geez, I'm not sure if I ever got 4.44. Last time I checked my s/f version I only had 4.43, and that was just about a week ago, or so.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

Up on 4.45 with my 722 and working great!


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

No issues so far with 4.45 on my 622.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

WHats it do? I 've seen no release notes yet.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Got it hear. 
Noticed the power down while transferring non responsive bug is gone.
Yippy


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> WHats it do? I 've seen no release notes yet.


I don't have them yet, as soon as I get them I'll post. Based on my own observations it would seem it's mostly fixes, but we'll see when I get the notes.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got my Dish 722 installed 30 minutes ago. Came with 4.44 software. FYI. About 2 hours into use I powered down, upon powering up 445 was installed.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

boylehome said:


> I have my ViP622 receivers sharing a modem remotely through DishCOMM. I discovered that all ViP622 receivers were removed from the DishCOMM list. I had to add them back. Having restored them, they seem to work normally when set to remote.


Since they added Dishcomm, every update since then has broken it and I have to play with it to get my caller ID to work again. I'm re-connecting the phone line.


----------



## Bionic Squirrel (Oct 11, 2007)

my schedule is no longer skipping events that are already on my 722, even events that were previously set to be skipped a few days ago and that are already on my DVR are now set to record. Tried resetting it and tried check switch to download new guide info.

Not a huge problem but kinda annoying, pretty sure I got 445 yesterday and thats when this started.

*edit -- works fine now 3 days later, not sure what changed, maybe a hotfix patch if E* even does that kind of thing.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Received L4.45 last night. SO far, I see no problems. If or when somrthing arises, I will post it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have noticed that since this software downloaded to my 722 that I have been having problems with my ota. I record on my ota ABc station each Mon-Friday Good Morning America, THe View, ALL My Children, One LIfe to Live, then the 5:00pm news, World News, then the 6:00pm news. I have been having problems getting the sat side to wake up once I turn off of the ota station. Today when I was through watching a recorded show off of my ota abc , I tried to tune to a sat station and it flashed the countdown screen of 1-5 for satellite. No matter which station tried to tune to on sat I got the screen. So I had to do a system reset: unplug the receiver and reboot. I have had to do this for 2 days in a row now. I also noticed today when I tried to tune to another ota station on NBC I got low signal strength then the yellow sign lost ota signal. A power button reboot brought this one back. A system switch message flashed a couple of times today also . THis is all new since L 4.45.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I have noticed that since this software downloaded to my 722 that I have been having problems with my ota...


I'm in Nashville, and I have had the same problem since L4.45. I also had it PRE 4.44, but NOT with 4.44. It's primarily with the NBC affiliate, which has the least strong OTA signal strength (80-85).


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I got the buggy L445 and know my OTA channels fade in and out were before I always got a signal strength between 90 to 100%.

Now I got signal strength between 60 to 80 %.

this sucks I hope Dish will release L5.00 with no bugs.


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

smooth28la said:


> It seems like the update 'broke' my receiver.
> 
> In the 'status' receiver, there's a problem with turner 1 of my 622 for some reason on the 'detail' screen.
> 
> ...


My HDMI port died after six months


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

An-Echo-Star said:


> My HDMI port died after six months


About how long mine lasted as well.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

What changes were made in L445?? Maybe your problems have nothing to do with update. 

I think folks just start looking for things that don't seem to be right just after an update. Until we know what the update was allegedly fixing.... one shouldn't just assume it affected something non related.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

bnwtrout said:


> What changes were made in L445?? Maybe your problems have nothing to do with update.
> 
> I think folks just start looking for things that don't seem to be right just after an update. Until we know what the update was allegedly fixing.... one shouldn't just assume it affected something non related.


I didn't "look" for _anything... _it started happening with the download of 4.45 (I didn't even know about 4.45 when I noticed the problem) and I didn't have to even TRY to see it, thankyouverymuch... regardless of what you believe "folks" behavior to be...


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> About how long mine lasted as well.


I still have my HDMI port after 1 year of service BUT I have found out that The HDMI connection to my RPTV washes out the blacks BIGTIME. After changing HDMI cables and calibrating my RPTV and calibrating each TV input seperately, MY component video is much sharper than HDMI. The blacks look like ink black with component and flat back with HDMI. Anyway, thats another subject. I will have my RPTV professionally calibrated at the end of this year and I am anxious to see if he can internally resolve the HDMI input washing out the Blacks in the service menu.


----------



## harmil2 (Nov 22, 2003)

I had the new L4.45 this am. I also had fine noise and color distortion in the picture. I did a reboot and as usual for me at least everything came up solid. This seems to work 9 out of 10 times for me even when I can't figure out why. I don't have ota so can't comment there.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Still having OTA issues. Turned to a OTA channel and had no picture and no signal. Looked at antenna in on tv via a splitter and everyhing working fine. Had to do a soft reboot and all my OTA channels came back.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I did have 4.45, but last night I checked my s/w version and I'm back at 4.44. I'm not sure why.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not sure if I am not getting some "help" from one of my OTA channels causing my Receiver to lock up. Last night while watching the ballgame on OTA CBS my signal started stuttering. After around 10 minutes I lost ALL of my OTA signals. I went to another input solely for OTA and everything was fine, Went back to Receiver input and no OTA signal still. I went to my CBS dish local and again for the 3rd time Channel 5 was transmitting on Channel 2. I quickly went to the channel guide and reselected my local CBS affiliate and everything was back in sync but I had NO OTA signals still. I finishes the game and 30 minutes later after LSU LOST and I was through throwing up I rechecked my locals thru the Dish OTA tuner and everything was fine. Any thoughts? How would I ever explain this to Dish CSR? This has happened at L4.43 and L4.44 so this is probably not just L.4.45 related


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

445 has totally screwed up our locals. Man this upgrade really stinks. OTA was bad with 4.44 but now it is just really bad. Dish HELP!!!

Will be watching a channel with a strong signal and it just drops out and shows signal las been lost. Often times it then just won't lock into any OTA channel unless we do a reboot.

This last time it was saying that our 129 satellite was not working. A reboot fixed it.


Also, we are now being charged again for the phone hookup which works one day and then not the next. There is no ryhme or reason to it working either. 

Oh and the dang blasted thing is still randomly choosing shows to add to the timer list.

AYE!!!!


----------



## Ambavi (Sep 26, 2007)

An-Echo-Star said:


> My HDMI port died after six months


Mine died last night to after 1 year. I called Dish Network support, they are sending me new receiver...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

MarcusInMD said:


> 445 has totally screwed up our locals. Man this upgrade really stinks. OTA was bad with 4.44 but now it is just really bad. Dish HELP!!!
> 
> Will be watching a channel with a strong signal and it just drops out and shows signal las been lost. Often times it then just won't lock into any OTA channel unless we do a reboot.
> 
> ...


MarcusInMD,

Couple of things.. FIrst off have in terms of your OTA. Is it all the channels or just a particular one. I have L4.45 and I have not seen any OTA issues crop up. Also I would check the AVSForum for your area and post it in our OTA forum. Would really like to get another person in your area to confirm the software is also given them grief.

As for the phone line, i have not seen others report on this. Are you connected to a landline or through an Voice of IP box? If you have an ethernet connection nearby, might want to connect the box as a work around (Not supported feature yet, but some have reported that it works for them).

Randomely choosing shows? Need more info here. I would suggest changing your remote address and see if timers still get added. Phantom timers being added usually are a symptom of duplicate remote address in the area. Another way to rule it out is to remove your UHF antenna for a while and see if they still are being created. Oh.. and always ask the spouse if you have one. There has been more than once where a timer shows up, I think it is a bug, and turned out the wife created it.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> MarcusInMD,
> 
> Couple of things.. FIrst off have in terms of your OTA. Is it all the channels or just a particular one. I have L4.45 and I have not seen any OTA issues crop up. Also I would check the AVSForum for your area and post it in our OTA forum. Would really like to get another person in your area to confirm the software is also given them grief.
> 
> ...


Ron in the S.F. Bay area I have the same problem. Ex L4.44 kqed 9 always had a meter of 100 no drops, NOW KQED meters at 80% with picture dropping all the time. This happens on all OTA channels.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I Also am having OTA dropout for no apparent reason. I live in North Louisiana. Its frustrating but I have also have found out if you will wait the OTA issue wil resolve itself without a reboot. I left my OTA channel and went to my antenna input for same OTA channel and returned 30 minutes later to find out everything was okay without a soft reboot. I had changed from a OTA channel to a Dish Channel. Oh well; Its annoying but all I can do is do the work arounds until Dish Engineering resolves these issues. I just hope they Hurry because some of the work arounds (which are minimal now) were hard to explain to the wife. When you are paying $95+ a month for a service, you expect the best. Competition is at a all time "HIGH"


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Ron in the S.F. Bay area I have the same problem. Ex L4.44 kqed 9 always had a meter of 100 no drops, NOW KQED meters at 80% with picture dropping all the time. This happens on all OTA channels.


Interesting Tom... Based on my experience. Drop out usually do not start to show up until the meter is around 60%. Most of my Channels are between 70 and 80 so the issues you guys are seeing seems to be localized at this point.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting Tom... Based on my experience. Drop out usually do not start to show up until the meter is around 60%. Most of my Channels are between 70 and 80 so the issues you guys are seeing seems to be localized at this point.


What happens is my usual stable OTA signal (90%+) becomes unstable. The signal starts going all over the place then all at once is says on the big yellow screen Signal is Lost. All of my OTA Channels at this time show No signal. I know its not my antenna because I do not lose my picture on the Antenna input; it stays solid as a rock. It is 622 related no doubt. Your 60% number is a very accurate statement based on my experiences with the 622 OTA dropout signal.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> MarcusInMD,
> 
> Couple of things.. FIrst off have in terms of your OTA. Is it all the channels or just a particular one. I have L4.45 and I have not seen any OTA issues crop up. Also I would check the AVSForum for your area and post it in our OTA forum. Would really like to get another person in your area to confirm the software is also given them grief.
> 
> ...


First one last,
I live in a rural area.  NO signals gonna stray here.

We now have VOIP, and I had it working fine since I installed it about a month ago. I wish I could say this is the problem but the same stuff happened on our POTS line as well.  I need to place a switch at this TVs location so that I can hook up via ethernet, but can't do it just yet. I really wanted to get the phone out working reliably but I guess maybe that won't happen.

With regards to OTA. It's happening on every channel but mostly on CBS affiliate. 13-01 in our area.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please use this thread to discuss your experiences and any bugs found with L4.45 for the ViP622/ViP722.
> 
> Here are the release notes, just a few bug fixes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1207561


1. My 622 stopped freezing with the 4.45.
2. Started having dropouts. Screen would go black but CC would stay. Only last a few seconds and it would come back by itself. Same problem with recordings. Sometimes a yellow error screen would show momentarily indicating signal loss.
3. Starting last night, #2 above disappeared. No more dropouts. 
4. Not able to get CC on any show or channel. Reset CC to factory specs, tried different service numbers to no avail.

As of this writing, only issue present is #4 above. I can no longer get CC. Everything else seems resolved.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

"I woke up this morning with a wine glass in my hand.
Who's wine? What whine? Where the hell did I dine?"*
Sorry I was listening to Peter Frampton again.
I did wake up to find that I got L4.45.

*Do You Feel Like We Do"
© 1973 Peter Frampton


----------



## jbellsaab (Sep 14, 2007)

I was reading the comments on this thread about OTA signal problems so I checked mine. I live 60+ miles from Boston and use a CM4228 with pre-amp that is rotor mounted on my roof top. I was getting around 70% signal on the Boston major networks but I was shocked to see 100% or high 90's on these stations after the 4.45 upgrade. Even channel 38 and 56 which were down in the 50% range are now up around 70%. Maybe it's just a very favorable weather day but I've never seen 100% on any of these stations before. How can 4.45 make my signal this good and yet make your signal so bad?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Since L4.45, I've been getting the flickering screen where the signal comes and goes. When it goes, I have the blue screen of death (ha, ha). I had to do a front panel reboot this morning for it to start working correctly.


----------



## sconaway (Oct 10, 2007)

I was one of the people that lost the HDMI output when L4.43 was installed. I got L4.45 last night and can report that the HDMI output is still dead. Is this true for eveyone? Did anyone get their HDMI output restored with the new software?


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

I just got L445 on both of my 622's last night both have no problems with OTA in fact one station has 99% before L445 it was around 88-92, also I noticed colors seem to be more vibrant with component than before L445, it is looking real good.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

hughh said:


> 1. My 622 stopped freezing with the 4.45.
> 2. Started having dropouts. Screen would go black but CC would stay. Only last a few seconds and it would come back by itself. Same problem with recordings. Sometimes a yellow error screen would show momentarily indicating signal loss.
> 3. Starting last night, #2 above disappeared. No more dropouts.
> 4. Not able to get CC on any show or channel. Reset CC to factory specs, tried different service numbers to no avail.
> ...


As of today everything is well. I now have the Closed Caption problem gone!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

They are continuing to rollout (and may have complete it, as my one machine is a high number ViP622) L4.45.

The update to this machine was a bit rough and ended up requiring two hard reboots.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One thing I always suggest is if you are having issues with a new update. First thing to do is a power cord reset. Pull the power, give it a few seconds, and plug it back in. (I would do this with nothing recording). 

Reason why I suggest this. After reading threads on a number of updates, I have come to feel there is a small percentage of boxes where things do not get properly cleared out and strange things are seen right after an update so I feel it is always a good practice if one is seeing some strange behavior after an update to do a hard reset. 

I don't have any proof to back this up, but something I personally have done and will continue to do when I get an update and strange things happen before I make a report. If a hard reboot does not return stability It brings more confidence in what I am seeing is really a software issue and not a side effect of an update. 

Having said that... L4.45 appears to be pretty stable for me.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Suomi said:


> I did have 4.45, but last night I checked my s/w version and I'm back at 4.44. I'm not sure why.


And as of today my box has 4.45 again. Weird. And a couple of my OTA channels are losing the signal now.


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone else notice improved PQ? like I said above colors seem more vibrant, but overall I do notice a different in PQ on both SD and HD, look much better I see nothing about it in the release notes, but something seems to have changed at least for me.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

When using the USB drive, I usually can't get out of a movie. I hit STOP and the picture just stops, and I don't get the option menu to delete the program.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Don't know if this has anything to do with 4.45 or not but it has never happend before............. about 1/2 hour ago I lost the signal on 3 out of the 4 satellites we get our feed from. 119 was ok but 110, 148 and 129 all bent black on me. I ran the check switch and all was fine with that test. After the test it reaquired the signal and downloaded the guide and the 3 black birds came back.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I completely lost my OTA Channels. This is a L4.45 issue. This time I did a hard reboot as Ron suggested to give the new software the benefit of the doubt. This is one of the most serious issues I have had in a while. It just stops working; signals go to zero.


----------



## spurlockster (May 23, 2006)

I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones. I lost what few OTA locals I had. When you select them, some of them show 80% to 90% signal strength and then what I call the 'Yellow Screen of Death' showing no signal. Weird.

I also lost a bunch of my DVR timers. I noticed when a show that was supposed to record didn't and I checked out the timers.

Also, my UHF remote no longer works after a power cord reset. I suppose I can't really blame that on L445, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

david803sc said:


> Anyone else notice improved PQ? like I said above colors seem more vibrant, but overall I do notice a different in PQ on both SD and HD, look much better I see nothing about it in the release notes, but something seems to have changed at least for me.


I just received 445 like you and even my wife noticed the difference (in HD) and I didn't mention anything about your post so her statement wasn't influenced by someone saying it was better. I do see more vibrant colors and better PQ on at least the HD signal using component. I've only been watching HD all night tonight so not sure about SD.

Also, I checked all my OTA signals and with the jump from 444 to 445 my signal strength on 4 out of 5 channels (the one's I'll watch) jumped approx 5-6 points. I know that doesn't mean anything since it's just a number that the receiver is showing us so you can't really tell if it's truely receiving a stronger signal or they just changed the software to show you a different number for the same strength signal.

So far 445 is very good to me. BTW, I haven't needed to do a hard reset of the receiver for any upgrade so maybe I'm lucky. I have a 622. I still have a 921 and I use that as a backup receiver but the 622 has just blown that away so I rarely watch it.

Hopefully my good luck will stay when I receive v4 for my 501 but that's another thread.

Lenny


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

For you guys having problems. There was another thread that stated in other versions of the software the Analog Type was changed from Offair to something else.

If you goto your HDTV setup is the Analog Type still Offair for you?

Lenny


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

My OTA has been fine on both my 622's actually like the other poster a few points higher however a friend of mine with a 622 that lives a half a mile away lost 3 of his due to low signal now, before L445 they all came in good, it seems to be either good or bad seems to be random maybe hardware version? has something to do with it.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

david803sc said:


> My OTA has been fine on both my 622's actually like the other poster a few points higher however a friend of mine with a 622 that lives a half a mile away lost 3 of his due to low signal now, before L445 they all came in good, it seems to be either good or bad seems to be random maybe hardware version? has something to do with it.


Possibly. I'm Bootstrap 1711 just like you. I didn't check the others posts if they're at an older level. I know alot of people are at 1710.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please use this thread to discuss your experiences and any bugs found with L4.45 for the ViP622/ViP722.
> 
> Here are the release notes, just a few bug fixes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1207561


Got my L4.45 Yesterday. Works fine. Same as with L4.44.


----------



## spurlockster (May 23, 2006)

I have been missing my OTA channels since receiving L445.

I selected one of the OTA stations that the receiver says had no signal and let it sit on the yellow screen for about 3 minutes. Then I selected another OTA channel and surprise, surprise, all of my OTA's were back.

Worth a try for some of you.


----------



## LEDGE (Apr 3, 2005)

since 4.45 ota signal droped from 90-100 to 55 onchanel 4 cant watch at all other channels are at 60-65.I did hard reboot.check switch they didnt help called dish and they told me its noe a known software problem thisonly happened after 4.45


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

spurlockster said:


> I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones. I lost what few OTA locals I had. When you select them, some of them show 80% to 90% signal strength and then what I call the 'Yellow Screen of Death' showing no signal. Weird.
> 
> I also lost a bunch of my DVR timers. I noticed when a show that was supposed to record didn't and I checked out the timers.
> 
> Also, my UHF remote no longer works after a power cord reset. I suppose I can't really blame that on L445, but it makes me feel better.


Yup,
Basically the same problem. Only my signal strength is in the mid 70s (as it always has been) and then just drops right out with the annoying yellow banner.

Still the same problems. Rebooted same thing. I always reboot after a software download BTW.


----------



## fuzzy (May 7, 2005)

software L444 corrected this, returned with L445.


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

For the first time I was able to connect to DISH via the internet (Dish.com? - I disconnected my modem a couple months ago when I hooked up to the internet). Anyway I uploaded my logs (I assume to DISH). After the process was complete the system rebooted and everything seems to be the same (to include L445).

I don't understand what I have done, what is it's purpose is, and when it is appropriate (if ever) to do this.

How do I learn more about Dish.com or whatever it's name is.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

fuzzy said:


> software L444 corrected this, returned with L445.


same problem here too.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm noticing something that I had a problem with when I first got my 522 and the L25x software releases. I looked around and haven't seen this mentioned anywhere. Closed-captioning will just stop displaying and you have to do a receiver reboot to bring them back. Also, when you turn the receiver off sometimes captions continue on the screen from the channel you were watching even though the "bulletin board" is displaying.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

brmann said:


> For the first time I was able to connect to DISH via the internet (Dish.com? - I disconnected my modem a couple months ago when I hooked up to the internet). Anyway I uploaded my logs (I assume to DISH). After the process was complete the system rebooted and everything seems to be the same (to include L445).
> 
> I don't understand what I have done, what is it's purpose is, and when it is appropriate (if ever) to do this.
> 
> How do I learn more about Dish.com or whatever it's name is.


Do not upload logs to Dish unless instructed to do so... You will be asked to if you have having an issue where they feel the logs would help.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I've uploaded files to all 3 of my 622/722 dvrs . I don't know if DISH minds but I also send them a status report anytime I think of it on all 3 too. Hope it doesn't overload their delicate systems.:sure:


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I've uploaded files to all 3 of my 622/722 dvrs . I don't know if DISH minds but I also send them a status report anytime I think of it on all 3 too. Hope it doesn't overload their delicate systems.:sure:


Like Ron said, unless Dish Network asks you for them you do not need to send them. I would recommend that customers only use this option when directed to by Dish Network.


----------

